# Finally after a long time...Batman & Catwoman



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Well, it has been a long time but I was finally able to get both Moebius Batman and Catwoman finished and mailed to their new home. It was a super long wait for their new owner and I appreciate his understanding.

Both were painted with acrylics and they were all hand brushed, no airbrush.

Thanks for looking.

Joe


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

WOW, you did a great job on both of these figure kits. Would never have guessed they were hand-painted. What brand/s of paint did you use?


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

spock62 said:


> WOW, you did a great job on both of these figure kits. Would never have guessed they were hand-painted. What brand/s of paint did you use?


Thanks for the kind words. I used mostly Vallejos for all of it except the blues. For the blues I used some Andreas and a turquoise from Vallejo.

Joe


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Photos don't do them justice. Happy with them. Thanks Joe. You're very talented.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GORgeous!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I second that!!!!!!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Just a beautiful build up!! (applause)


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well painted duo.:thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

1966 Aurora Batman and 2015 Moebius 1966 Batman.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Outstanding work on both. I especially like the work on Batman's cape and tights.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Outstanding! Am I alone in saying the figures are easier to paint than the name plates?


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Purrrrrr-fect. Phenomenal work.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Joe,
Are you the same Joe Hudson that's writing the Figure column in Fine Scale modeler now?


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> Hey Joe,
> Are you the same Joe Hudson that's writing the Figure column in Fine Scale modeler now?


Yes sir.

Joe


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for the very kind words and YES the nameplates were the hardest of all the kit!

Joe


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very cool - I enjoy the articles, very informative.
Steve


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> Very cool - I enjoy the articles, very informative.
> Steve


Glad to hear that! I appreciate the kind words and if you think of anything that you would like to see discussed feel free to let me know.

Joe


----------

